# INA The Macon Belle



## BlackWolf3945 (Oct 28, 2005)

I recently had occasion to whip up a webpage with some photos of Kermit Weeks' P-51C which is finished in the markings of the 332nd FG's only ace of WWII.

*'INA the Macon Belle'*

Enjoy!


Fade to Black...


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 28, 2005)

That is one very shiny mustang. Very nice example though.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

ollieholmes said:


> That is one very shiny mustang. Very nice example though.


It is very shiny. Very nice example though as you said Ollie


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! What a beauty!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2005)

Beauty! A note about the pilot the markings are based upon...

Lee 'Buddy' Archer is touted as the first and only African American Ace, although his first aerial victory was downgraded as a "shared" kill. In June 1994, the USAF reversed this, making him the only African American ace of WW2. I don't know if he is recognized by the American Fighter Aces Association...

U.S. did produce another black ace: soldier of fortune James L.H. Peck. Fighting on the side of the Republicans during the Spanish Civil War of 1936, Peck shot down two German and three Italian aircraft


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 29, 2005)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2005)

Good info Joe!


----------



## toffigd (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh my... a flying mirror!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 19, 2005)

very purty- you don't seem to see many early model -51s displayed much anymore, maybe its just me.


----------

